# revved up 350z turbo kit



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

Anybody know of a turbo kit for the revved up engines? Turbonetics seems to have a disclaimer that says their kit is not good on them. Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turbonetics is working on a kit for the revup right now. 

If you were to get the tuner kit, have a good reputable shop with z experience install it, they could to the necessary pipe modification on it to get it to work, and then get your own fuel management setup.


----------

